# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه پیام نور

## nikman

*سلام،روزبخیر دوستان
من وقتی تو مقطع کارشناسی پیام نور ثبت نام کردم،بهم گفتن 2/5 سال بهت معافیت از تحصیل میدیم.اول کار یه سال مرخصی گرفتم تا کارکنم وبه خونوادم کمک مادی برسونم ولی الان بعد از دیدن کتابای رشته خودم تو دانشگاه پیام نور، علاقه ای به موندن ندارم و می خوام کنکور بدم،سوالی که هست اینه که به جای  که امسال انصراف بدم تا یک سال فرصت باشه برای خوندن کنکور،میتونم اول مهر انتخاب واحد کنم و نرم سر کلاس تا پایان بهمن،اخر بهمن هم باز،انتخاب واحد کنم و نرم سر کلاس تا پایان شهریور و اونوقت انصراف بدم ودانشگاه جدید ثبت نام کنم(خلاصه یک سال رو بدون انصراف دادن طی کنم)
یکی از دوستان گفت:پیام نور اینجور موارد رو میگه طرف دانشجو غایبه و باید بره نظام وظیفه و حق تحصیل دوباره نداره!

{{دوستان عزیزی که اطلاع دارن ،لطفن بگن}}
*

----------

